# Dormant Gaggia



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

My Gaggia Classic is going to be sat unused for a while.

Is there anything I should do to it to keep it healthy while resting?

Thanks.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

make sure the boiler is empty otherwise a scale build up can be an issue

mark


----------



## contrary (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can empty boiler get corroded? If so, what can be done to prevent it?

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

no problem with empty boiler.

mark


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Stupid question, but do you do that by just running water through the grouphead/steam wand until nothing comes out?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

there is an easy way, please pm

mark


----------

